

New Features of C# 4.0 - coliveira
http://coliveira.net/2009/05/new-features-of-c-40/

======
esonica
Default parameter values is a great addition I think, and optional parameters!

Please don't provide examples of languages with these features in response :)
Some of us do use C# for a living

------
tjpick
> access to code created on non-typed programming languages such as Python and
> Ruby

For me, that killed it.

